# How do you decide which twin gets which name?



## calm

I don't know the gender of our babies yet, but curious if you find out you're having either boy/boy or girl/girl, how do you know which name each gets? 

I said to DH that the first that is born should have the first of the 2 names. He disagreed. He said it should be done like when we named our cats :haha: (we had the names before getting them, and I picked one up and said she looked like she fitted one of the names better).

How did you decide?


----------



## bluebrown

We are having twin girl, the names we picked begin with different letters, so who ever comes out first will get the name at the beginning of the alphabet, the second gets the name at the end.


----------



## Mrs Mc

We chose our two names then went with how they sounded when said together in order, e.g. DD1 & DD2, sounded better than DD2 & DD1. Hope that makes sense :wacko:


----------



## cherrylips100

I had one very active twin who was always kicking his brother on the ultrasounds so we gave him the name that sounded the cheekiest and the other had the more 'wise' name. I think alot of twin mums go by alphabetical order.


----------



## xxxemsxxx

We picked two names and then decided that the first born would have the name that was second alphabetically. So the youngest would be first alphabetically, just so the oldest wouldn't be first for everything! X


----------



## Meezerowner

I had one active feisty twin and one that seemed calmer (it was probably just where their placentas were though!). I had 2 names ready and felt one matched better as a feisty one and one was sounded calmer (just in my mind though).

But as pp did I also made sure that they went in reverse alphabetically... so the older twin is second alphabetically and the younger twin will therefore be first on school registers etc. 

It defo took a lot of thought! And I wasn't prepared to commit until I had met them properly and made sure (like your cats) that they matched their names :haha:. 
In the delivery room the midwives were asking me names to put down on the tags/paperwork and I wouldn't commit for ages - so they wrote down twin 1 and twin 2.


----------



## HappiestMom

Hubby had picked out Gabriel (my hubby is the religious one not me lol) and I had picked out Dexter (kind of from the TV show but really just think its a cute name). Once they got active I knew that Gabriel (the "good" one) was going to be Twin A because he was pretty calm and still and Dexter (the "evil" one) was going to be Twin B because he was always crazy and never ever still! Well, thats how we named them and wouldnt you know, Twin A, Gabe, is the more hyper and crazy and high needs baby and Twin B Dexter is now our lazy, laid back calm baby lol!!!


----------



## calm

Aw thanks a lot everyone, I've been reading out all of this to DH,but he still thinks he should name them though (should they be the same gender). I go more with the alphabetical thing I think XXXX


----------



## LucyLake

We picked based on the meaning. Our Baby A we believe was there before the egg split so his name means the eternal, the glorious-Khalid Kareem Ali... His brother Baby B was the baby the egg split into...he received the name meaning courageous lion-Hamzah Hashim Ali... He also had a 2 vessel cord and we worried a lot about him, but he came out the bigger of our boys.


----------



## tlm

We knew we were having two boys so we had about 6 different combinations of first and middle names that we liked the sound of. My husband has a family tradition that the first born son has the same middle name for generations so that was the only thing that was 100% in the delivery room. I had a c section and was on magnesium due to preeclampsia so I wasn't able to see the boys for 24 hours, I saw them right after they were born but I didn't really remember. I wanted to wait and "meet" them before naming them. So we waited for a day and a half and every one (nurses, family) that came in to see me gave me crap for not having named them yet! Lol!


----------



## Azulita

bluebrown said:


> We are having twin girl, the names we picked begin with different letters, so who ever comes out first will get the name at the beginning of the alphabet, the second gets the name at the end.

that's a really great idea! I might steal it :winkwink:


----------



## jogami

The first name we picked went for the first baby. Although my favourite name since childhood (I always said I'd name my daughter it when I had one); was second-born baby's name. DH wasn't fond of it until I twisted his arm.

Ironically baby B - Leyla - her name means dark-haired beauty; and she is blonde and blue-green eyed! Her sister has jet black hair and big brown eyes! But even though the meaning may not be correct I couldn't imagine them with each other's names now!


----------



## star1

I was 3 when my twin sisters were born and my parents let me choose which twin got which name - it's one of my earliest memories! :)


----------



## calm

star1 said:


> I was 3 when my twin sisters were born and my parents let me choose which twin got which name - it's one of my earliest memories! :)

I think that was a lovely idea of your parents :flower:


----------



## PinkPeony

I felt like I had a sense of their personalities in the womb. When DH and I finally settled on 2 names we both really liked I had assigned them based on what I thought suited their personalities. We were still keeping an open mind to switching them if they seemed like it should be the other way around once we met them, but they ended up being the perfect names for them.


----------



## ~Brandy~

We named our girls before they were born... The first twin out was to be named after my husband Daniel so we named her Danica and baby B was after his Aunt Cecelia so it was preset and much easier that way.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

My twin A got Alistair because A is the beginning of the alphabet and twin b got warren because it is the end. Mine were both born at the same time but Ali came out first


----------



## SnowyFairest

N/t


----------



## AngelUK

We picked out the names first and thought we'd wait and see which one suited which name first. Dominic means the Lord and as soon as he was born and screamed, we knew he was masterful and he got that name. But he was like that already before he was born, kicking me so hard! lol To this day he is the more boisterous of the two, the more outgoing and Sebastian is gentler, quieter and cuddlier. :)


----------



## skyesmom

AngelUK said:


> We picked out the names first and thought we'd wait and see which one suited which name first. Dominic means the Lord and as soon as he was born and screamed, we knew he was masterful and he got that name. But he was like that already before he was born, kicking me so hard! lol To this day he is the more boisterous of the two, the more outgoing and Sebastian is gentler, quieter and cuddlier. :)

Dominic & Sebastian!! when i was 10 and was jokingly told by my grandma that i was probably going to have twins as we have 3 sets of frats in the family on both sides, i remember answering her dead serious: 
and they will be called Dominic and Sebastian!

LOL. 

I wouldn't use them now as another baby in the family is already called Sebastian, but every time i see those two together i can't help but smile!:dohh:


----------



## AngelUK

Oh wow that is awesome :D


----------

